# Otter Lake Rally



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I finally got around to loading the video of the sign truck.

Click the link below, and (hopefully)you will be able to see the video of the video sign board that Kernfour's DW provided from her work....Thanks again Wendy!!!

Video link

Steve


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Cute!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Good Job!

Brought back memories.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Steve









Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool Video Steve, thanks.

Another thanks to Kernfour for the sign!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks Great Steve Thanks








Thank You again Wendy!























Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That was great!

can we borrow it for next year's 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...that is nice. Do you own this or borrow it for the rally?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n61/hun...mgAnch=imgAnch1

This link will bring up just the video.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That's great Steve. Jordan was excited at seeing his name in lights again.

A great time was had by one and all at the rally.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n61/hun...mgAnch=imgAnch1
> 
> This link will bring up just the video.


Something must be screwey, because that link works the same as mine...









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Really








When I click your link it brings me to your photobucket page & then I have to click on the sign. 
When I click the other link it brings the sign right up & not your entire page ...............hmmmm









Weird


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Preview for the new Rally attendees........

Video Clip


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Preview for the new Rally attendees........










I'm psyched


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and just so ya'll don't think its ALL about fun














, Fire44 worked VERY hard to help me set up the Group Photo shoot. Imagine the sacrifice!!! What a guy!!!!

(In order to get this close enough so you can see him...you can't see the Video Sign over his head...just happened to read "Eat, Drink, & Be Merry". ) What a wonderful Rally to repeat in 2007!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's Great Wolfie









OUTBACKER'S OFFICIAL POSTER BOY


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> That's Great Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's him!!! We sure are lucky OBers to have the Poster Boy amongst OUR ranks







here in the East .

....he makes a mean flameless campfire too ! Gave new meaning to "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes"....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I knew it would come out!!!!!

Now Playgirl magazine will be calling for ANOTHER photo shoot!!!!

And I would like to remind you Judi....that because of my "flameless" fire......NOBODY got any insect bite!!!

So I am the "Offical Outbacker Posterboy???" What an honor!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> And I would like to remind you Judi....that because of my "flameless" fire......NOBODY got any insect bite!!!


But we did get frost bit......

Do you think the lack of insects might have anything to do with the fact that is was 40 degrees......with a stiff wind blowing.....









Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > And I would like to remind you Judi....that because of my "flameless" fire......NOBODY got any insect bite!!!
> 
> 
> But we did get frost bit......
> ...


Tim.....Lets not confuse the issue with facts!!!

Gary


----------

